# Swiss K31 for Sale



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I have a Swiss K31 for sale. If I remember right it's from 1938 but I could be mistaken. Asking $475 for it. Book value is around $525ish on it. The kids and grandkids don't want my milsurps so I am selling it to finance buying a Tikka elk blaster. PM for pics or text me at 801-703-4343


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

sold


----------

